# Civil kidded! New photos of the bouncing boy PG13



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Today, 7-29-08 is day 131 for Miss Civil, she's doing extremely well in this heat and I'm so relieved. I feel so bad for them when its hot. This year has not been as hot as it usually gets in the summer so at least we have that little blessing going for her.

She kidded on day 145 last time, but went in labor on 144. She just kidded after midnight so we marked it as 145. She only had a single buck then though, but he was big. I sure hope she's got some multiples this time.

Here she is a couple weeks ago. 

























These will be my second batch of babies by Larkspur. Both Civil and Lark are blue-eyed so there's a good possibility of blue-eyed kids too. I want a doeling!!! Think pink!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 131, countdown has begun!*

I'll send :girl: :girl: wishes your way...hard to believe she so close already!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Civil day 131, countdown has begun!*

I would say for sure she has at least 2 little ones in the oven! Civil is a gorgeous doe, I can't wait to see what you get!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 131, countdown has begun!*

She'd better have triplets or more in there being so big.  She'll have to go on a diet if she only has one or two this time.

I really want some super wide uphill correct healthy kids foremost but I am very partial to those broken up colorful buckskins with blue-eyes!  I do have someone wanting a doeling from her if she has extras so two does would be nice. I can't wait to see her udder again and this time get it full, clipped and her set-up for photos. I only got a few in the spring done, not as many as I'd hoped. Last time she kidded I only got a day of kidding rear udder shot, no post filling or anything. Then we dried her off very fast. So I didn't get to milk her and form and opinion on her udder. So that's the plan this time.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Civil day 131, countdown has begun!*

i say :baby: :baby: :baby: . wish i was haveing some does kid right now


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 131, countdown has begun!*

She's one of two that I have left this year and that's it. I had hoped to have some more fall kiddings but it looks like just 2 Civil soon and Barbie in November.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Civil day 131, countdown has begun!*

i like your doe barbie, she's beautiful


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 131, countdown has begun!*

Thanks! I am not 100% sure she's settled but I am thinking she has. I sure hope so, Stedman's going home this weekend.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 137, countdown has begun!*

Civil's udder is still steadily getting bigger and she's happily going to her stall every night. She actually only needed the first day to be lead there, and every day since has volunteered. I love it when they're smart and realize its a good thing.  She's waddling all over the place and hanging out from time to time in the main part of the barn. She's on 137 today so the day is steadily approaching. If she kids on 145 agian then she'll kid on next Tuesday!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Civil day 137, countdown has begun!*

Oh wow, can't wait to see what you get! Next Tuesday, goodness! I'm excited!!!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Civil day 137, countdown has begun!*

I'm going to guess 3 so I'll hope for :girl: :girl: :baby: and I'll ray: for an easy birth and healthy kids!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 137, countdown has begun!*

Thanks! I hope we do get some doelings! Now I am considering keeping a buckling too! So I need :girl: :girl: :boy:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 137, countdown has begun!*

She just has to have more than one in there! Besides you wanting to keep babies...she's just too big to have only one. And they will all be blue eyed :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 137, countdown has begun!*

Oh I won't complain if they're all girls! I just have thought about keeping a boy possibly since she has good teat placement.

I sure hope they're all blue-eyed too! Too cool!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 138*

Here's my poor big girl today on day 138...









Civil with Julie...









Civil with Potsie...









Moooo... :ROFL: 









"Why do you keep following me with that flashy thing?"









And lastly, munching on my poor trees...









I can't wait!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 138, more photos added!!!!*

those extra fat ones always seem to take forever


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 138, more photos added!!!!*

I know, its hopeless waiting. Haha I can't wait to see what she has. I figure it'll be next week, but it really could be anytime during the whole week.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Civil day 138, more photos added!!!!*

Wahoo! She's about as fat as Dawn was. I say 5! :girl: :girl: :girl:  :boy: :boy:! :slapfloor:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Civil day 138, more photos added!!!!*

Whoa! What a belly she has! Wow! I'd say at least triplets, likely more though! :girl: :girl: :boy: Hopefully she gives you exactly what you are wanting!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 138, more photos added!!!!*

I've never had more than quads born here. I haven't had a live set of quads though either. I have had quads born alive but one kid breathed in some fluid and died. I just want some healthy babies. Lark's kids are looking great. Can't wait to see what his and Civil's crossing makes.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Civil day 138, more photos added!!!!*

Good grief! She's lookin big!! I'd say at least triplets,,,maybe even quads!!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Day 140*

Day 140! Boy its sneaking up on me fast! Its so hot here! :help: We need a weather break. She's starting to hang out by herself. If the goats are out in the pasture browsing, she'll stroll down and hang out by herself in the barn. If the goats are in the barn she'll go up by the building and hang out underneath it. So I think we're starting to see some real progress for babies.

Shockingly she seems to be handling this temp problem we have really well. Not panting, not miserable like me. :ROFL:

I keep slacking off and not checking her ligaments in the AM, just PM. Her udder hasn't changed since the last photos I posted. Well if they did its not a lot bigger. So I'm waiting and watching for some real changes.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Civil day 140*

Can't wait! Glad to hear she's not getting overheated...That's really kind of surprising...seems like it would be a workout just grazing! :slapfloor:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 140*

I know. She waddles, don't get me wrong, just doesn't seem miserable doing it. :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 140*

Ashley I can't wait to see what she gives you...I won't even jinx it by saying what and how many one way or the other but I don't think she'll go beyond day 147. :baby:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Day 141*

Did her hoof trim and birthing haircut today. Boy she was not happy about that! She looks much better now. I didn't get any photos or anything. I can't wait to see what she has!

We are changing phone/internet service so my internet will be going down soon. I'm using it till it does. They were suppose to install today but they didn't realize they would have to run a new service here so unfortunately we have to wait till the 23rd to get connected. So I hope the nets still on when she kids so I can get pics and updates!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 140*

I hope so too....otherwise we'll all be "wondering" and :hair: waiting to hear from you!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 140*

oh boy the 23rd is so far away, I do hope your interent stays on for another few days/week so we can hear the news


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Civil day 140*

My iinternet was off for a couple of days and I was irritated the whole time, about everything, it was sad. Hope Civil has an easy birth and lots of :girl: :girl: :boy: !


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 140*

Yeah I figure it'll go out when she's in labor. Haha My luck. Hehe


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 142*

Civil has dropped! Take a look at her this morning...









No other changes thus far. Udder is the same, ligaments are the same. She was kind of testy with me this am making her walk to the gate.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Civil day 142, she's dropped, see last post pg3!*

getting close!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 142, she's dropped, see last post pg3!*

Yep, I can't wait! Last time she was normal like this and the morning before she kidded her udder had doubled and she desperately wanted out of her stall. It was after midnight that night before she kidded. So I hope for my sake she doesn't do another after midnight kidding. Hehe


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 142, she's dropped, see last post pg3!*

Good Luck!!! I know that you are getting excited!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Civil day 142, she's dropped, see last post pg3!*

:stars: Yep,,,getting close!!! How exciting!! :stars:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Civil day 142, she's dropped, see last post pg3!*

Oh my, how can you stand the waiting?

I'm going to be such a mess when Hope gets closer, especially since I have no idea when she's due!! :GAAH:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 142, she's dropped, see last post pg3!*

Yes it is so exciting waiting and stressful all the same. You constantly worry about a healthy delivery. All you can do is wait on them to decide its time and be ready for whatever comes. I hope she's got 3 or 4 babies in there. Otherwise they'll be absolutely huge.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 142, she's dropped, see last post pg3!*

Oh wow she did drop. Lets have babies :dance:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 142, she's dropped, see last post pg3!*

Her ligaments were a bit softer this evening. Up to this point they hadn't changed at all. But I noticed she's starting to get a bit mushy so we're gearing up. Udder was the same, no other changes. I can't wait!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 142, she's dropped, see last post pg3!*

She's definately getting closer, hope she has girls for you! :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 142, she's dropped, see last post pg3!*

Maybe she will go Tuesday?!! Sounds like she's definatly getting ready :stars:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 142, she's dropped, see last post pg3!*

Yeah I think she may go early too. She'd doubled her udder in the AM of 144 and was laboring on 144 so maybe Tuesday yes. That is very possible. I just want a healthy smooth delivery. I can't wait to see what she has! I am figuring white/gold, buckskin or black kids and they should have blue-eyes. Could be spotted too. I can't wait!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 142, she's dropped, see last post pg3!*

She is definatly getting closer!!! :leap:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 142, she's dropped, see last post pg3!*

That's so exciting!! I bet you can't wait!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Civil day 142, she's dropped, see last post pg3!*

How exciting!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Day 143*

Nothing new to report this morning. She's still a huge watermelon on toothpicks.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 143, she's dropped, see last post pg3!*

good luck, she looks like she is getting closer. I cant wait to see what she has..... :girl: :boy: :baby:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Day 144*

Well she's still going strong on day 144. The udder might be getting just a tad bigger, but not much to really talk about. Ligaments are the same. So she's holding out!


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Civil day 144, still going strong...*

I think this might help :shades: An *OLD* PA Dutch Hex :sun:

Civil, dear Civil, today is the day
It's time for your kids to come out and play.

After you repeat this 3 times at 3 AM, you have to wash your face in the dew of the grass mixed with urine. Within 24 hours, you *MIGHT* have kids!!! :ROFL:

It never worked for me but I was thinking that it *MIGHT* work in SC :shrug:

Candy


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 144, still going strong...*

:ROFL: ....thats a good one! I really don't think Civil will go beyond 147...theres too many in there for her to hold onto them any longer!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 144, still going strong...*

Oh dear that is too good :slapfloor:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 144, still going strong...*

Haha, I don't think she'll hang on too much longer either. I think around 147 too. Which figures as that's 'Meet the Teacher' day for my daughter to go back to school. Tuesday the 19th is her first day back.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 144, still going strong...*

This evening she looked good. Udder is getting bigger but not dramatic. Just regular growing. Ligaments were soft, but not gone yet.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 144, still going strong...*

She'll be keeping you guessing...like all our girls do, maybe she will go tomorrow??? Or maybe she'll wait :hair:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 144, still going strong...*

Well ,it's day 145....any signs of a birth today?


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Civil day 144, still going strong...*

So, I'm a bit curious--did you do the *PA HEX*? Do you plan to do it tomorrow? Remember, this is a scientific experiment :shades: :ROFL: Keep us informed--
Candy


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Day 145*

LOL No I didn't do anything special. 

She's on 145 today. This AM was basically the same. I've noticed her udder is getting bigger as the day progresses. Come on girl!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 145, udder is getting bigger!*

She just might have those kids on the ground before the day is over :leap:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 145, udder is getting bigger!*

Oh I doubt that. I wouldn't be that lucky. Haha I can dream though......


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 145, udder is getting bigger!*

Here's Civil's udder from last night and tonight...
Last night...








And tonight at 8...








Ligaments have really softened tonight but are still there. Big storm coming in tonight around midnight and its suppose to storm all day tomorrow too I think.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 145, Pics added last post...*

You know that she is going to have them in the middle of the storm - they wait for that! LOL!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 145, Pics added last post...*

I know, and its hectic here in the rain.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 145, Pics added last post...*

Or she'll wait til just before the end of the worst....so you could still end up getting wet running out to her when she decides to go early in the morning....or not! Her udder has gotten bigger but seeing her previous freshening I know she'll get bigger than that!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 145, Pics added last post...*

Definatly CLOSE! :leap:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 145, Pics added last post...*

Haha yes her udder was a lot bigger than that last time so I'm waiting. Some of the later yeared kidders don't seem to fill in as big as spring kidders. So I'm trying to take that into consideration as a 'just in case'. So that I don't think, 'oh she's got a while yet.' And then she drop them on me unprepared. Haha At this rate though, she may decide to kid tomorrow. I'll be going down around 10 to see how she looks then and feel her ligaments.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 145, Pics added last post...*

10pm update: Her ligaments are a lot softer. Super low and I don't really feel the ligaments, but she's not "gone" yet. I didn't notice much of a change in her udder but she's butt shy sometimes. Haha I guess she figures I wouldn't give treats and grain to her butt. :ROFL: I do hope she goes tomorrow!!!! Late morning or around lunch would be perfect!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 145, Pics added last post...*

WAHOO!!!! She will definatly (I hope) kid tonight/tomorrow! :stars:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 145, Pics added last post...*

You know, I'm starting to suspect contractions. Darn I hope not. I was looking forward to sleeping tonight!

What she's doing or I think doing is pushes her leg out, but you must remember she's fat and very round so that's not all that uncommon to throw that leg out like that. :wink: So then she stands up and just stands there for a few minutes. Then paws some and lays down. Now this isn't happening real frequent or anything. So I wonder if they're just early contractions.

Well there goes my restful night. :ZZZ: :sigh:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 145, Pics added last post...*

Just think about those new adorable babies and you shouldn't feel tired anymore :slapfloor: Atleast that is what I tell myself when I am out in the barn at 3 AM waiting on a doe to kid :help:

Sounds like BABIES COMING!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 145, Pics added last post...*

Well I'm still waiting on her to repeat that and she hasn't. She does have the leg stuck out but it could be cause she's so fat. So maybe it was a false alarm. Hubby gets in around 2:30am so he's going to check on things and if needed walk down and check Civil. Shoot, I remembered now what I wanted to tell him. Oh well. Anyway, he'll wake me if there's something to be updated on.

With her udder still being rather small (for her) and her ligaments not being completely gone yet then I think we're safe. But I also don't underestimate anything so I will be listening tonight.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 145, Pics added last post...*

Well let's hope for your sake she waits till late morning/ear;y afternoon to drop those babies!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Civil day 145, Pics added last post...*

Sounds like they're coming! I have a feeling it will be a long night for you. Maybe tomorrow? Hopefully once she goes it will be quick and not one of those, have a baby, get up dry it off, lay down, wait for 20 min. then another, repeat, repeat, repeat. That takes forever!! And it's so hard cause you're about to fall asleep, but you can't cause you're waiting for the afterbirth...But you can always have fun looking at the babies and messing with them, until she's all done! Good luck and sending good thoughts for a successful and easy birth!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 145, Pics added last post...*

Well she's been laying in that same spot since I first said she stood up and laid back down. So I don't think it was much to go on. So I'm heading to bed. Maybe we'll have more action in the morning. Hopefully after I've woke up! I don't spring out of the bed like I use to. :ZZZ:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 145, Pics added last post...*

I am on pins and needles waiting to hear the results! Wishing Civil and you the best of luck with her upcoming kidding. Keep me posted!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 145, Pics added last post...*

Well the sneaky heiffer isn't ready yet. Her udder is still getting bigger but not at a rapid pace really. Ligaments are super low but still there. So not today.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 145, Pics added last post...*

Gahhh! The little stinker :shocked:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Civil day 145, Pics added last post...*

:GAAH: I was hoping for babies this morning!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 145, Pics added last post...*

You and me both!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 146, still waiting*

*CAUTION WIDE LOAD COMING THROUGH*

Sorry, I couldn't refuse. I just love it! Haha

Here she is from just a few minutes ago...


















Don't know if her ligaments have changed or not.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Civil day 146, still waiting*

haha poor civil, how does she move!

i say 5 or 4 big kids


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 146, still waiting*

Oh she more than waddles but she's doing exceptionally well with her weight and the temps. Today is very mild and actually very pleasant outside. She wasn't exactly skinny last kidding where she had a single. So I think she could have kind of large triplets or average sized quads. I'm definitely not ruling quints out but they would be my first. She's a hoss so whatever she has should be a good size and strong!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 146, still waiting*

She's gotta pop them out sometime :shocked:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 146, still waiting*

I say :girl: :girl: :baby:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 146, still waiting*

She doesn't like me messing with her much so I haven't had a chance to check those ligs since this morning. So I feel like its quite possible they'll be gone this evening at feed time. So there could be night/AM babies. I just can't wait!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 146, still waiting*

Ashley, I truly don't think she can hold onto those babies beyond tomorrow....you just might end up with no sleep tonite. ray: for a healthy delivery.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 146, still waiting*

Thanks! I think she's really getting close too. The excitement is building up in me!!!!!! :wahoo:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Civil day 146, still waiting*

Wahoo! Lets go girl! :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 146, still waiting*

So close and yet so far!!! She is driving me nuts and she isn't even my goat :hair:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 146, still waiting*

Haha I went out and sat with the goats. The bottle babies mobbed me as you could guess. Civil is doing just fine. Nothing to report. She's going to drag this out as long as she can!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 146, still waiting*

Well when I put her up tonight she still had her ligaments. Super low, but still there none-the-less. Anyway, so no babies tonight I think. Most likely tomorrow.

PM feeding udder...


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 146, still waiting*

I'm guessing triplets-2 bucks, 1 doe. Although I hope she gives you at least 2 does.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 146, still waiting*

Well according to the pattern she's forming you might be right.

:girl:
:girl: :girl: :boy:
:boy:

So if she follows the pattern it would be :boy: :boy: :girl:
Hope, like you said, that she does have more than one doe.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 146, belly doing the wave!!!*

I was sitting here and I have seen repeated big bounces on Civil's tummy!!! I mean waves of kicks on the right side. (She's laying kind of on her left side.) Oh my gosh its so cool to see, but probably means somewhat big kids. I bet we'll only get big big big twins or maybe triplets with huge size differences in the kids. I don't know what I'd do with myself if she had a single again!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 146, belly doing the wave!!!*

If thats a single in her massive tummy....it's already half grown! :ROFL: 
Those BABIES are getting into position and fighting over who's gonna be first to see you....I hope she goes by tomorrow night. :hug:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 146, belly doing the wave!!!*

Gosh I know. I hope she goes soon too. She's killing me with suspence!!!! Gosh I hope there's some doelings in there. Grant was a huge buckling. She wasn't this big but still not small either.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 146, belly doing the wave!!!*

GowGirls belly was doing the wave tonight too, it is so weird to see! And then you wonder which kid is doing it haha. C'mon CIVIL!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 146, belly doing the wave!!!*

I've been debating on whether I should walk down and check her again or not. Hm.... On one hand I might know if the ligaments are gone or not, but on the other does it really matter? I'm going to be listening tonight and have things ready should she kid. Tough choice there. I don't wan t to stir everyone up if I don't have to. I don't think there'll be any babies tonight though.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 146, belly doing the wave!!!*

I know i cant stay away from my barn when my does are close! I go out about every hour or so to check on them!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 146, belly doing the wave!!!*

Haha, me to Alyssa :angel2:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Civil day 146, belly doing the wave!!!*

I end up living at the barn till they kid! lmao.. It was easy to do when I only had 4 kidding.....but with 9 kidding next year. I don't think I can do that again. :slapfloor:

Good luck tonight!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 146, belly doing the wave!!!*

my barn is going to be 30 feet farther away this year. :sigh: I know not THAT far away, but it isnt going to be as easy to get to. The price I pay for a nicer barn


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil day 146, belly doing the wave!!!*

I hear you Stacey! Those extra feet sure do make a difference! Although when we move (found a house!!!) the "barn" (Garage) is just a few feet from the house :stars:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Civil day 146, belly doing the wave!!!*

Oh you found a house! I'm so happy for you all! Congrats! Can you tell us about it while we wait for this silly doe to kid? :girl: :girl: :boy: :baby:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Day 147*

Well we have almost no ligaments. One minute it seems there's none, next you "almost" think one's there. Udder is bigger...








I don't make too many trips to the barn. If I feel a doe is getting close I stay. I do go out several times a day to visit my goats but just to go to the barn I don't go but maybe 4-5 times a day. Reason is its all downhill to the barn, but its all uphill coming back. Doe barn is about 100 feet from the house. Buck barn is directly back from the house, probably 40-50 feet and flat.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil Day 147, ligaments are almost all gone, udder bigger!*

Babies, Babies, BAbies!!!! :stars:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil Day 147, ligaments are almost all gone, udder bigger!*

Her ligaments are gone. I gave her lots of fresh greens from outside and she is happy now munching.


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Civil Day 147, ligaments are gone!*

Babies comin' this evening :leap: I am so excited~!! It's just like Kizzy all over again-- She drove me absolutly *NUTS* :hair: for 24 hours once her ligs were gone. Don't forget the pics--we all feel like this/these kids belong to *ALL* of us :grouphug: 
Candy


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil Day 147, ligaments are gone!*

Wow, she has a really nice udder!! Hope she has some girls for you 

Go, Civil GO!!! :wahoo: :stars: :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil Day 147, ligaments are gone!*

She has the funniest bleat. I just love it. She opens her mouth and there really isn't much of a sound that comes out. Hehe Too funny. Grant was like that too. Wonderful!

*THINK PINK!!!!*

So far she's not having any contractions that I can tell. Pawing, pacing, up and down but that could be cause she doesn't want to be stalled.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil Day 147, ligaments are gone!*

Hahaha Ginger and her kids have that bleat too, I find it hilarious! Sounds like babies are coming very soon!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Civil Day 147, ligaments are gone!*

 :stars: Sending good thoughts for an easy delivery and thinkin pink for ya! That would e cool if you got triplet does!!!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Civil Day 147, ligaments are gone!*

We've had triplet bucks quite a few times here-but rarely have we gotten triplet does. Most of the time it is 2 does, 1 buck or 2 bucks and 1 doe. I hope I get 2 bucks and 1 doe out of Scrumptious since I have two bucks possibly ordered out of Scrumptious. She gave me 2 does and 1 buck last time-but of course they are half Saanen :GAAH: . I did end up registering those 2 doelings though.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil Day 147, ligaments are gone!*

I'm getting ready to go back down and visit with her now that I will have a few minutes to sit with her.

You know, most of the time its like this. If you have a bunch of doelings reserved you get bucks. If you have bucks reserved you get doelings. Now I'd rather have extra does anyday! They always sell. Bucks on the other hand often end up neutered.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil Day 147, ligaments are gone!*

She's getting ready to go!! :leap: Hope for a quick and healthy delivery....and I hope she gives you :girl: :girl: :girl: :boy:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil Day 147, ligaments are gone!*

I'm not convinced there'll be babies today. I think she's going to wait. I went and sat with her and she sucked up the special attention and scratches. No contractions. Her udder is not tight. Ligaments aren't there but they don't have that "gone just before kidding" feeling either. So I don't think there'll be babies today. Maybe tonight if she starts contracting.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil Day 147, ligaments are gone!*

Ok, here's my notes from last kidding.

•	Civil was acting very different this morning, desperate to get out of her stall, restless, pawing and even a little discharge. Biggest thing was her udder doubled overnight. Ligaments are nearly gone.
•	Noon, ligaments are pretty much gone, still eager to get out. But its raining and she needs to stay up to stall.
•	4:30pm Ligaments are gone, little discharge, babies soon! Maybe tonight or tomorrow.
•	10pm Civil has been contracting for a while now, just not close enough together yet. Waiting. Definitely babies tonight. Still contracting. Come on Civil!

She kidded 12:30am or just after midnight. So I guess she progressed pretty fast. If she's following in those same steps then she could easily be kidding after midnight again! I went down around 4pm and her ligaments are really gone now. Go figure, almost identical to last time. :GAAH:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil Day 147, ligaments are gone!*

oh what fun! :roll: well if you need someone to talk to, I should be online watching the olympics


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil Day 147, ligaments are gone!*

Gosh I know, I'm going to be :hair: before the nights out I'm sure! I've been watching the olympics too.

When Civil wags her tail her whole butt wiggles. Haha When I was sitting with her earlier she would nudge my hand to pet her. And then she'd stand silent with her eyes closed while I rubbed her ears, cheeks, chin and pet her. Just melts your heart doesn't it!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil Day 147, ligaments are gone!*

woohoo lets go Civil!!!! :girl: :girl: :girl: :boy:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil Day 147, ligaments are gone!*

She sounds like such a sweetheart! I can't wait to see her kids, they should be very nice :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil Day 147, ligaments are gone!*

Nope, she's not gonna hit 148!!! Babies a bit before midnite!!! :clap:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Civil Day 147, ligaments are gone!*

She does sound like a very sweet goat! I bet her babies are just going to be beautiful!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil Day 147, ligaments are gone!*

Well, waddly wide load is still coming along. She hasn't really changed much from my last post update. She still has no ligaments, udder is still huge. 

She's SUPER protective of her stall. No other kids allowed near it. Adults can't get up in the hall there. She's tore that spot up about a hundred times. Dig from this direction, swing butt over that way and dig. Finally laying down. I hope she starts having some babies soon!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil Day 147, ligaments are gone!*

I estimate some midnight or after kids!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil Day 147, ligaments are gone!*

Darn it, you're probably onto something! Uh!!!! Means I'll have no sleep tonight! Well at least if that's the case I don't have to get up early yet to take my daughter to school.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil Day 147, ligaments are gone!*

You will need :help: when all of this is over! She is such a little bugger! But a pretty one


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil Day 147, ligaments are gone!*

What are you talking about??? I need help now! Haha


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil Day 147, ligaments are gone!*

I have no idea how I am going to get through 20 kiddings next year :shocked:


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil Day 147, ligaments are gone!*

Poor girl, I wish I could come and help you! I am sure she will kid before midnight....i hope so anyway, for your sake.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil Day 147, ligaments are gone!*

I've been wondering that myself. But a long dry kid-less winter will change our tunes I'm sure.

She's standing watch over her stall right now. Can't tell if she's contracting or anything yet.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil Day 147, ligaments are gone!*

Oh I just love babies! And seeing the doe's udder too (yeah weird I know haha). I tried not to have more than 4 kidding a month though..


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil Day 147, ligaments are gone!*

I think that's how it went this year for me. Not anymore than 4 per month. I thought about doing next year where they all kid at once. Haha Kaos! LOL Doubt I'll do that. I've thought about just not breeding some too. I want to freshen some of my juniors to see if their first udders. I can't wait! Some will most definitely be big enough to breed and some won't. Right now Hallelujah is the biggest doeling we retained. Go figure!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil Day 147, ligaments are gone!*

I'll be checking for an update in the morning...before I leave at 5 so I am sending lots of healthy baby and mommy ray: down to you and I hope to see :girl: :girl: when I check in :greengrin:

I'm planning on 2 freshenings next year....still enough to drive me batty.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil Day 147, ligaments are gone!*

Aisha is huge, Cimmy and Mailibu are good size and Catherine and Naya too. Kitty and Joy will be big enough for a late summer kidding as well. LoveBug is my smallest..


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil Day 147, ligaments are gone!*

Misty and Raven are growing out well but not going to be big enough I don't think to be bred. I plan to breed Cha-Cha, Secrets, Hallelujah and Olympia. The rest I'm in no rush. I'll probably do most of my seniors and those 4 juniors this fall and freshen the rest of my juniors next fall along with Civil, maybe Blessing too. Civ and Bless deserve breaks so I don't think either of them will be bred this fall. I think I will definitely have them bred in the spring for fall.

Update on the Civil...
She seems to possibly be having some contractions. Does it while standing. No laying down contractions. Not severe ones yet and not too frequent yet. If in fact I'm right. She does seem to tense up every so often and paw a lot but not lay down.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil Day 147, ligaments are gone!*

She is right on track for around midnight. This makes me so anxoius for CowGirl to kid!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil Day 147, ligaments are gone!*

Its so hard to be sure when they insist on contracting while standing. But I must say, she doesn't normally do this at night so yes I do believe it could be contractions. She usually paws just a couple times and lays down and stays there for a couple hours. She hasn't laid down for more than a couple minutes tonight and she has pawed that stall up and down. Ears are often pinned back.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil Day 147, ligaments are gone!*

Well I made a late check just now. Civil's whole rear is nothing but mush. I am inclined to believe she might be having mild contractions. However nothing much to go on yet. Hubby will be in at 2:30 and will update me should there be much to say. So I'm going to head to bed. Hope she waits till late morning. At least with hubby home I'll have a helper. Bet she'll kid sometime tonight though. Hope she wakes me at least. :ZZZ:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil Day 147, ligaments are gone!*

I am ray: for an easy delivery and healthy babies!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil Day 147, ligaments are gone!*

3am: She's having stronger and stronger contractions getting closer together.

I did go to bed at 1, but couldn't sleep with someone pawing. I think it was probably Civil. Then when I checked the tv I saw her having contractions and "thought" I saw a bubble. Nope, but I was up by then.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Civil early 148 having contractions, getting close!*

exciting!!! cant wait, i'm hoping for girls (if you want them. of course) and a safe delivery! keep us updated!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil early 148 having contractions, getting close!*

Shoot yeah! We want lots of pink!  Poor thing, she doesn't even move her leg anymore from the stuck outward position. She must be exhausted.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Civil early 148 having contractions, getting close!*

babies babies babies!!! go civil go!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil early 148 having contractions, getting close!*

Thers gotta be kids by now....hope all is well !


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil early 148 having contractions, getting close!*

Nope, no babies yet. She's having very very strong contractions. I can't tell if she's started pushing or not. I haven't seen any of what I call pushing so I'm hesitant to jump in and find out what's up.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Civil early 148 having contractions, getting close!*

Will somebody please wake up and tell me whats happening? :scratch: Hopeing for :girl: 's

Ha! We posted at the same time! Has she just started contracting hard?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil early 148 having contractions, getting close!*

C'mon Civil, we need babies!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil early 148 having contractions, getting close!*

I have had no sleep at all. I laid down at 1 and was up at 1:40 and never went back to bed. I'm exhausted, but still waiting. Civil has been having strong contractions where she sticks out both rear legs. We went ahead and fed everyone this morning and turned them out. The bottle babies were being pests while we were trying to watch Civil so we let everyone out in the pasture. Much better.

Anyway, she's still pawing a lot. Since we fed I haven't seen those contractions as powerful as they were. But since we were down there she had to see what we were doing and eat some feed.  She's having a contraction now, but its not dramatic. She does not seem stressed or exhausted. She is a bit tired but a night without sleep will do that to you. Another contraction again.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil early 148 having contractions, getting close!*

Come on Civil!!!!!!!!


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Civil early 148 having contractions, getting close!*

Civil, dear Civil, now is the time
Unless you want Ashley to go out of her mind.
We're all very tired--we want you to know
It's time for you to get on with the show.
:hair: :hair: :hair: 
Candy


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil early 148 having contractions, getting close!*

:hair:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Civil early 148 having contractions, getting close!*

Please spit those kids out! lol. I hope you are busy delivering healthy does right now!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil early 148 having contractions, getting close!*

if she has been having contractions this long with no kids I am worried. Mia didnt act like she was really pushing but had all the same symptoms as Civil --- she had a stuck kid.

I hope all is well and I worry for nothing


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Civil early 148 having contractions, getting close!*

Kids yet???????????????? :sigh: There better be by now....we've been waiting forever!!! Prayers that Civil had a healthy, easy delivery and you've got :girl: :girl: :girl: !!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil early 148 having contractions, getting close!*

I am a bit worried to Stacey. Especially because we can't see the goat and how she is acting.... :GAAH: Maybe time for a check?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil early 148 having contractions, getting close!*

I went in which stimulated her pushing. When I went in I didn't feel anything. Anyway she pushed and pushed and yelled. Felt two HUGE feet and a nose. Pulled it out with much effort, BIG blue-eyed buck. I think she's done. I'm not positive. We've both bounced her, but aren't sure if we did feel another or not. So I went in, all the way this time. Not sure what I am feeling. Could be a kid's leg I guess, or possibly the uterous horn. No more contractions thus far and she is passing a placenta.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil early 148 having contractions, getting close!*

kids can come after that first placenta. Hopefully she starts pushing again to let you know if she needs help.

Congratulations on the blue eyes! :boy:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Civil early 148 having contractions, getting close!*

There could be more... I know I missed TinyTim until Dawn started pushing again.

Congrats on the buck, and blue eyed! :thumb:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil early 148 having contractions, getting close!*

Yeah I've heard of that happening so I do watch them. She has the camera on her and I'm sitting here watching. She started light pushing and passed the placenta. So far I haven't seen any new contractions. If she does start contracting I'll go down immediately and find out what's up. I'm really hoping there's another kid or two. I mean she was so big. Huge compared to last time and last time she had just one gold buck. I just can't believe he's it.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Civil early 148 having contractions, getting close!*

Well, congrats on the buckling-what color is he? And how are mom and baby doing this morning? I know, it's almost a bummer when the doe looks like she might have two or three and only ends up with one big kid.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil early 148 having contractions, getting close!*

He was just born less than an hour ago. They're both doing well.

He looks remarkably like Grant. Only he's slightly paler and seems to have lacing. I'll have to get pics later.


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Civil early 148 having contractions, getting close!*

What's going on? Is everything OK? :hug: for you and Civil
Candy


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil early 148 having contractions, getting close!*

I have to say I had a feeling it was a single again. Didn't want to seem like a total weirdo and say it though. She could have fit quads or more in there with no problem :scratch:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Civil early 148 having contractions, getting close!*

Maybe she'll surpise you with a couple more?? That's astonishing (sp) she would only have one...I mean she is/was HUGE! Congrats on the blue eyed boy though! Hope all is well by this time!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil early 148 having contractions, getting close!*

Congrats on the BE Buckling. I had a doe that I swore was going to have at least twins and she gave me flopsy. She still looks pregers and she delivered almost 2 weeks ago - LOL!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Civil early 148 having contractions, getting close!*

:hair: She found another way to drive you nuts! Are you keeping the little guy?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil early 148 having contractions, getting close!*

Don't know. Its possible we might. I miss Grant.

I'm so tired. I need to crash but I think I'll try to stay awake till tonight instead.


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Civil early 148 having contractions, getting close!*

I can't believe the little stinker fooled us all into believing she had at least twins. I'll bet she's :ROFL: because she drove 'mommy' NUTS :wahoo: 
:birthday: little, or should I say big, guy--welcome to our world!
Candy


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil early 148 having contractions, getting close!*

My Goodness Ashley...guess she had all of us fooled! Happy you were there to help the "little man" out as Civil was trying her best...Congrats on the BE Buckling and a big :hug: because he wasn't a :girl: ....as long as mommy and baby are fine and healthy...theres always next year.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil early 148 having contractions, getting close!*

I'm glad they both came through this fine. That was the most important thing but I'm very disappointed in her. That's twice now. I'll breed her again and probably sell her. I am torn on the buckling because if she's produced two huge bucks in a row they may not be good for breeding. I mean Lark's kids aren't huge, so they're getting these genes from Civil. If that's the case then what if he gets the genes to be big and gives it to his kids. I don't want to risk a doe to use him so I may just wether him. I am unsure at this point. If I can't breed her and get normal kiddings then she won't stay.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil early 148 having contractions, getting close!*

I think he was probably large due to being a single and lets face it she is overweight so she doesn't need the feed and it is probably going to him making him large..... just my humble theory


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil early 148 having contractions, getting close!*

I tried to drop her weight at one point, but that seems impossible. When we got her she was so fat and she has never changed. This time however, even if I do milk her I'm going to do my best to drop her weight. Its not doing her or I any good being so fat.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil early 148 having contractions, getting close!*

I remember you saying something about trying to trim her down. I don't have any obese goats, thankfully


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil early 148 having contractions, getting close!*

Yeah I guess her being overweight, being stretched out and settling with singles only makes it worse for the kid size. There was a lot of fluid with him too. So I think that was part of it too. She still looks pregnant now, just so fat. She's going on a diet after this and maybe the treadmill too.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Civil early 148 having contractions, getting close!*

Congrats on the big buckling! Too bad there was only one in there, she definitely had us all fooled big time! What a stinker. :wink: At least he has blue eyes!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil early 148 having contractions, getting close!*

I'll get some pictures of him when we go down to feed. Thanks!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Civil kidded!*

yay! congrats on the kid, hope to see pics.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil kidded!*

Well here he is...

















I'll get more in the AM when its bright and his eyes will show up. He is precious. My daughter is in love already.  Civil milks like a dream. Her teats are handfuls and have big orifices. Didn't take hardly any time to get two bottles full for colostrum to freeze. I didn't milk her out, just wanted to relieve some pressure on her full udder.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil kidded! Kid pics pg 12*

he does look like Grant.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil kidded! Kid pics pg 12*

He is too cute!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil kidded! Kid pics pg 12*

Yep here's Grant on his b-day too..


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Civil kidded! Kid pics pg 12*

Congratulations on a healthy, HUGE, baby :boy: . He looks like hes doing really good.
Andi


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Civil kidded! Kid pics pg 12*

oh my toooooo cute!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil kidded! Kid pics pg 12*

He looks like his mommy! And with such a great udder, it's a shame she just had a single...hope she continues to do well in the milk pail and this little guy thrives.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Civil kidded! Kid pics pg 12*

Yeah, my folks have a doe(3-4 year old), who should have more milk than she has according to her genetics-but she milks less than my yearling LaMancha doe and is putting most of what she eats into fat. She doesn't have access to anymore feed than the rest of the does and gets about the same amount of grain to. She's got the udder quality there-just not very much milk.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Civil kidded! Kid pics pg 12*

:drool: Awwwww, he's gorgeous! He's adorable! You should keep him for sure! I love that gold color!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil kidded! Kid pics pg 12*

Thanks everyone!

I can't wait to have a chance to milk her out and see what she gives.


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Civil kidded! Kid pics pg 12*

I think I know what happened here--he really had 2 sisters but he ate them!! :ROFL: That's why he's so big! :greengrin: 
Candy


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil kidded! Kid pics pg 12*

Hahaha :ROFL:

Here's some more piccies of the little guy. Since his dam's name is Kids Corral PB&Abe's Civil War we are going to name him SGM L Stonewall Jackson. Stoney for short.


----------



## Kittikity (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh, he's absolutely adorable! I so love how goats always have a smile on their faces..


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

He is beyond adorable.  

Congratulations and best wishes. Glad mom and son are doing well.

Anna


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

what a cool name -- I would call him Jackson but that is because I say it with this funny emphasis as my brother has a roomate at collage with the name Jackson and it is the way he says it.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Oh, he's gorgeous! I'm in love!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you! He's going to be spoiled!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

He's a handsome guy!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Perfect name Ashley!! He's even cuter "up close" and those blue eyes just pop out at ya too.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks! He is a sweetie. I smoother him with smootches. Hehe! Yes those eyes were hard at first to tell. But as the day got lighter it was obvious they were blue.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

He is just gorgeous~~~ Congrats~ :stars:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

He is so very handsome!! Love him! Did u decide to keep him as a buck? I didn't have time to go back through the posts. . . .


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

So far I'm planning to keep him.  But its not carved in stone of course. I could use some more downsizing rather than keeping.


----------

